# Fishing Vessel History



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

For anyone interested in the history of the fishing boats and their owners please see this link to a new section on my website. Over time I should be able to add lists for all the years from approx 1900 to 1948.
fishingboatheritage.co.uk
https://fishingboatheritage.co.uk/mariners-almanac/


----------

